# Tokidoki swatches



## ahhhttack (Nov 10, 2010)

Searched the forum for a tokidoki thread, couldn't find anything, sorry if I'm wrong!

  	Robbery palette eyeshadow swatches (link because pic is too big)
http://www.ironspy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/tokidokiIS.jpg


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

These are so cute, cheap & pigmented!


----------



## Aelya (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh they are so cute, I didn't know this brand, I want the last one !


----------



## ahhhttack (Dec 7, 2010)

Tokidoki Mozzarella palette


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 6, 2011)

Tokidoki Robbery Palette(s):





  	----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Royal Pride:









  	Lion Pappa, Savana, Ercolini, Bulletto, Bronzer in Royal Pride

  	----------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Rapina:










  	Liberty, Bullets, LA Gun, Adios, Blush in Polpettina
  	------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Arlecchino:










  	Soya, Candy Cane, Ninja Dog, Meteo, Blush in Momobella


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 6, 2011)

Tokidoki Mozzarella Palette:









  	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Tokidoki Adios Palette:










  	----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Tokidoki Bastardino Palette:









  	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Tokidoki Adieu Palette:


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 18, 2011)

I want, I want I want  I'm drooling, but then again it could be the fact that I have dinner on and the smell is ever so inviting.
  	LOL.
  	Getting onto the topic again, do you know where I can get any of the TokiDoki Range? In the Uk


----------



## Nicala (Aug 18, 2011)

sarahsharkbait said:


> I want, I want I want  I'm drooling, but then again it could be the fact that I have dinner on and the smell is ever so inviting.
> LOL.
> Getting onto the topic again, do you know where I can get any of the TokiDoki Range? In the Uk



 	It's available at sephora, but I'm not sure if UK has them


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 18, 2011)

AAAAAAH damn  LOL. Suppose I can get them somewhere on line somewhere  Im gonna be optimistic


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 18, 2011)

Being a dairy fiend, that Mozzarella palette is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 19, 2011)

I should have posted pictures of the keychains that came with these, they are even cuter!


----------

